# What is this plant/orchid?



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 16, 2012)

Relative sent me this picture. Said it was a "slipper orchid". Found it growing in Panama. I'll probably take the link down after a while.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2012)

The link leads to a Gmail account page.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 16, 2012)

your friend has to change the settings on the gmail photo to include public


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok let me see if I can get it to work.


----------

